# Liquid Vitamins



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I've read a few times that some people are using liquid vitamins in their P's food for some added benefit. What kind of vitamins are these and where can I find some. I figure I can't keep my Rhom too healthy!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nahh you dont need vitamins, they get it all from the foods they eat


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I never heard of liquid vitamins, but what you can do is keeping safe feeders, stuff them with vitamin- and nutrient-rich foods (ie. gutloading), and then feed them to your piranha's.
Another alternative is buying nutrient/vitamin preparates and inject food with it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

also u can put pellets in filets of fish and they will get it that way


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i've also heard the same thing that you can add vitamins to their food, alot of cichild owners add some sort of vitamins either directly to the water or to the food. Im also interested to see what types of vitamins people use... if any. AnyBody?


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> i've also heard the same thing that you can add vitamins to their food, alot of cichild owners add some sort of vitamins either directly to the water or to the food. Im also interested to see what types of vitamins people use... if any. AnyBody?


 Ya man, a few people were talking about letting the vitamins soak into the food overnight or something to that effect. Its got me curious.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i guess only cichlids owner do that....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Deeks said:


> xplosivelikec4 said:
> 
> 
> > i've also heard the same thing that you can add vitamins to their food, alot of cichild owners add some sort of vitamins either directly to the water or to the food. Im also interested to see what types of vitamins people use... if any. AnyBody?
> ...


 I have used the liquid vitamins before with freeze dried krill. I would soak them overnight in a plastic cup in the fridge. I also add garlic juice, it was recomended by the lfs that sold me the vitamins to help "disquise" the flavor the vitamins add.

Overall I think it's a good thing. It helps ensure they get proper nutrients, it really brings out the colours, and finnaly they LOVE it!! They really go crazy for the garlic flavor... if nothing else try soaking food with garlic, and watch em go nuts!


----------

